# Caribbean Breeze



## Tinkerbell68

Hi
I'm new on here and am actually trying to find some information out about the SS Caribbean Breeze as it was called in the 80's my partner worked on this for a short time after it had been attacked and set fire in March 85, we have not been able to find any information on what this tanker is now called or any photos what so ever!! can anyone help?

Many Thanks Diane


----------



## ted nutt

Morning Diane,Built 1974 byHowaldswerke Kiel,#59 for UK Tankschiff-Reedeeri GmbH as MINERVA
1982-Sold to Keston Shpg Corp Liberia. Renamed St Benedict
1983-Sold to Breeze Nav Corp Liberia .Re Pogeez
1984-Sold to Katarina Shpg Corp Liberia.Re Katarina Sea
1985-Sold to Yacatan Shpg Corp Kuwait.Re Caribbean Breeze
17.03.1985-hit by a missile and severly damaged aft
1985-Kuwait Oil Tanker Corp,Kuwait.Re Umm Al Qutah
1986-Sold to National Iranian Tanker Corp.Re Alvand
15.05.1995-Broken up Gadani Beach
Tonnages 120776g 94468n236807dwt
Sorry I dont have a photograph,any other info needed just ask. Ted


----------



## R58484956

Greetings *Diane *and a belated welcome to* SN*. Bon voyage.


----------



## Tinkerbell68

That's lovely thank you, its such a shame there are no pics about of it but that is a good start anyway, many thanks for your time and trouble
Diane


----------



## Tinkerbell68

Hi
Thank you very much !!!!


----------



## Andrew Price

CARRIBEAN BREEZE was one of three old VLCC's chartered by KUWAIT OIL to transfer crude oil from Kuwait to Khor Fakkan (UAE) where they would trans-ship to KUWAIT OIL's own tankers.
This was the time of the IRAQI-IRANIAN TANKER WAR, and the IRANIANS, as a tactic, were targeting any oil tanker that came into the Persian Gulf with any connection with KUWAIT, which the IRANIANS believed was a conduit for IRAQI OIL.
As a result, to protect its newer tankers, KUWAIT charted the three old VLCC's 
The other two VLCC's were the YUCATAN VALLEY and the PORCHESTER SKY (ex IRENE LEMOS). 
I was Chief Officer on the PORCHESTER SKY at the time of the attack on the Iranian Missile Attack on the 'BREEZE'.
All three were owned by Pakistani interests, based in Switzerland, but managed by WAVENEY MARINE of IPSWICH (UK).
Officers were mainly British and Pakistani (including Cadets) with Filipino crew.
We were supposed to do a shuttle run up to KUWAIT every 3 weeks but in the six months I was out there, the YUCATAN VALLEY only did one run and the other two, two each.
After being floating storage for about 4 months, the 'BREEZE' discharged her first cargo and then sailed up to KUWAIT to load. That was done without incident but on the return, she was targeted by the IRANIAN AIR FORCE jets using French built EXOCET anti-ship missiles.
Standard attack practice was for the IRANIANS to deploy a propellor driven spotter aircraft to the expected area to track down the target tanker. On finding the tanker, it would circle it, whilst reporting its position. IRANIAN fighters, equipped with EXOCET would then be scrambled. 
After intercepting the tanker, the FIGHTER would fly ahead, then turn and fly straight, head-on at the tanker, releasing the EXOCET at very close range and low height.
There were several reasons for this tactic.
1. The EXOCET'S targeting system was heat sensing, and the hottest point on most VLCC's / ULCC's was the funnel steam exhaust behind the Navigating Bridge. That meant as well as disabling the tanker mechanically, the missile was also very likely to kill or seriously injure all the Bridge Watch, especially the senior deck officers
2. The EXOCET's warhead detonator was a known weakpoint, and prone to failure. But its propulsion fuel was highly explosive and volatile, so the IRANIANS used the fuel as a back up detonator / warhead. It also had the secondary use as being able to burn and kill the Bridge Watch.
This is what happened to the CARRIBEAN BREEZE.
The missile stuck the Bridge with the Captain, Second Mate and Watchman.
From memory, I believe all were severely injured, one watchman was killed, the Captain loosing his eyesight and the 2/Mate his arm
The USS ARTHUR W. RADFORD (DD.968) was operating as a Radar Picket in the Gulf at that time and was about 5 miles away from the 'BREEZE' at the time of the attack. 
Although she could easily have destroyed the IRANIAN jet, she was under very strict orders not to open fire unless she was attacked herself. However, after the attack was over, her crew rendered immediate medical assistance to the 'BREEZE' and this action definately saved lives.
Although the 'BREEZE' was seriously damaged, she was able to limp back to KHOR FAKKAN. Her C/Officer was then promoted to her Captain and took her to Drydock for repairs.
We (PORCHESTER SKY) then did the run up to KUWAIT and back, and though spotted and targetted twice by the IRANIANS, were able to get into UAE waters safely.
Hopefully this is of use.

Regards

Andy Price


----------



## jerome morris

Diane, Have you done a photo search on this site and a google image search?


----------



## Tinkerbell68

wow what detailed information thanks so much, just a shame there are no pics to be found
Many Thanks Diane


----------



## Tinkerbell68

Hi
I have done exhaustive searches for pics anywhere I could think!

thanks Diane


----------



## randcmackenzie

There are three photos of her as Minerva on the Auk Visser site.


----------



## blythrover

Hello All
I have only just joined this website. If you are looking for photographs of VLCC Caribbean Breeze then you need to contact the Mate who was promoted Master after the missile attack. His name is Steve Michell. I can remember looking at them when we sailed together for the Iranians
Robert Dixon


----------



## Tinkerbell68

Thanks for that, any idea how i can contact him?


Thanks Diane


----------



## blythrover

Good question lol....
I have just started looking for him myself 

It has been many years since we were last in contact.

Hopefully I will find him.

He did have many photographs of this vessel. If I am successful in finding him I will pass on your request

Best regards


----------



## david.hopcroft

Hello

Try this for Auk Visser........you might have to do some searching around.

http://www.aukevisser.nl/

David
+


----------



## david.hopcroft

Found this of Minerva.........

http://www.aukevisser.nl/supertankers/part-2/id74.htm

David


----------



## azam0007

*Azam Fasih*

Hi Everyone,

I was the Radio Officer on the SS Caribbean Breeze when she was hit by the missile . I just want to make couple of corrections.

The Captain was injured and lost part of his arm and the navigator got glass in his eyes. The war ship I called was the USS Antrim.

I am very happy to find this website. i DO HAVE PICTURES FROM THOSE DAYS.... If anyone is interested let me know..

All the best

Azam


----------



## hawkey01

Azam,

Firstly welcome to SN.
I see that no one has replied to you. We would be very interested if you would post some of your photos into the Tanker Gallery. Glad that you survived the attack without injury. Also maybe you would like to visit the Radio Room forum were we ex RO's hang around. I am sure you have some tales to tell.

Hawkey01


----------



## Barry O' Driscoll

Hi there,

I was Third Mate on the ship when she was hit. It was a US-made Phantom jet and Maverick Missile. The missile hit just below the bridge in the owner's cabin. The explosion destroyed the bridge and the captain's arm was nearly severed. The Second mate lost an eye I think and there were various other less serious injuries. The spotter plane had flown over on my watch at about 0600 and we knew we were going to be hit. However we expected the attack to come from the port side not right ahead. It was the loudest bang I have ever heard and it burst one of my eardrums. I also had a lot of glass in my face and eyes and I was airlifted to hospital in Bahrain later with the less seriously injured people. The captain was taken to hospital in Doha I believe and they saved his arm. The hero of the piece was in fact Steve Mitchell, who organised everything so well in the aftermath and got the ship to anchor safely. I lost everything in the explosion as my cabin was also destroyed.


----------



## Barry O'Driscoll

Message below from Colin Mitchell, brother of Steve who was mate with me on the Carbbean Breeze. 

"I have some bad news as my brother Stephen Mitchell passed away in May last year. please could you post this on to the site as I see some people are looking to get in touch with him?" 

RIP.


----------



## Barry O'Driscoll

See attached 2 photos of the Caribbean Breeze after the attack from Colin Mitchell, Steve's brother.


----------



## evildrome

My father, Robert Logan, was on the Caribbean Breeze after the attack to do repair work. He took two photos which are attached.


----------



## kevinmurphy

In 1985/86 I was working for Labuan Shipcare (LASSA) in Brunei Bay, we had 10 ships, one of which was a sister ship of the Carribbean Breeze. She was named BT PROMOTER (later converted to FPSO i think going to Indonesia), one of the squad, an ex RN submariner and professional third engineer, Ken Watts (aka Foggy, as per last of the summer wine) had served on the CB at the time of the exocet strike, he reckoned h himself as 4-8 third and the 12-4 third used to have a walk around the deck after breakfast, and had exited the duty mess shortly before the hit and he was well forward on the maindeck.
he knew the ship well and when we came to reactivate the vessel, he saved the new owners superintendents bacon by getting the boiler to fire as she was very short on diesel and bunkers were not available for a few days, and the ships new crew were unsuccesful many times, getting to the last chance option. I seem to remember though English he lived in a small village in fife Scotland, Auchtermuchty????, a long time ago so the memory fades


----------

